# Levonorgestrel/Next Choice



## CoderCat (Sep 22, 2011)

I just recently started working at Campus Health for a University.  They sometimes dispense the emergency contraceptive Next Choice.  The prior coder (who is a freind of mine) said she was told to use J7302.  This refers to the IUD.  The only other HCPC I can find for Levonorgestrel is J7306 for Norplant. However the HCPC book they left me is from 2009 and the 2012 haven't come in yet. How do you guys code these?


----------



## machi57 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am updating a medication formulary for a local medical center - following the 2012 HCPC book was led to use S4993

Rose


----------

